# Stuck Altec Boom



## ctriverhoues (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a 1988 GMC 3500 with Altec AT 200 bucket. The #$%#&* squirrels chewed through the hoses and wire harness.
The boom is now stuck all the way out (horz.) Anybody know how to retract the boom so I can drive it to the scrap yard?
I think it has a safety check valve some place to protect from a broken hose. Tried a come along but I won't budge. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 24, 2011)

Either a pilot valve or a safety needs to be released.
The answer should be here.
Book Reference: [Altec At200 Bucket Manual]


----------



## ctriverhoues (Oct 24, 2011)

fdoberman thanks for the link, but...... Before giving away my CC numbers I found this on RIPOFF REPORTS: After searching for a very specific document for an online class, I found it listed on Nitro Downloads. There was an offer for a 7 day trial for $4.95, so I stupidly signed up and then tried to DL the document. it just loops you back to the sign-up screen over and over. When you follow the instructions that come with your sign-up email, you get directed to "mediafeed" sites, which has a comlete downloadable search program. It in turn has a spiffy search window that fails to locate ANYTHING you want. I even cut and pasted the exact document title, but get "no results found" no matter how or what words I use. There are no phone numbers or email addresses for any "help" or tech support channels. I will be reporting them to my credit card company as a fraud and will try to block the $69.95 I will no doubt be charged for failing to cancel my "trial" membership. This scam has cost me over 2 hours of my ever-approaching deadline... 

Many other complaints about Media Feed. Any members ever use this service? Looks like a scam to me. Beware.


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 24, 2011)

Well CRAP!

I found that by running " Altec AT 200" on BING.
There are a load of hits on the machine, might be worth it for you to look into some.

Then again, you could just drive the thing up here and I'd figure out something, and put it to good use.


----------



## ctriverhoues (Oct 24, 2011)

Wish I could drive it. Its a 48 foot rig now. Wouldn't want it to get free and start swinging!


----------



## fdoberman (Oct 24, 2011)

Well, if it's straight back you could strap it to the bumper brackets and drive it here.

Those things have a couple strange safetys in them, my bud Patti used to wind up ropeing down 2 or 3 times a week when she worked for the phone company. She was too light to activate the safety that let the damn thing be operated from the bucket.


----------

